

Ask HN: What will reduce ADHD  - syed123

Social media is making us less connected http://mashable.com/2012/03/01/social-media-less-connected/
instead of  blaming social media, what are the steps that could reduce our distractions permanently? i am not talking about any tools but lifestyle changes. Like meeting people in person [ http://www.LetsLunch.com disclaimer: created by me] but the root of all evil is lack of discipline - what else do you suggest
======
py_bobby
You can't 'reduce ADHD' but you can minimize the toll it takes on your life.
It takes us ADHD sufferers twice the discipline of normal folks to get things
done. You need to put in an 10 to 12 hour work day. 10 once you've mastered
your illness but 12 until you get there.

1) MEDS Vyvanse Once daily, or adderol IR in 1/4 dosages taken 4 times daily
at 3 hour intervals meticulously starting at 6 am. If you're really an ADHD
sufferer, the meds are pretty much a prerequisite. I've tried a dozen
strategies w/o meds and nothing has worked for me.

2)SLEEP SCHEDULE Wake and sleep on a regular schedule. 6 am / 11pm works well
for me.

3) ACHIEVABLE TASK LISTS Meticulous daily task lists. Don't be overly
ambitious, write down what you'd like to get done, then cut the list in half
and actually get those items done.

4) TIME LIMITS Time box everything. Account for every hour of your day from
waking to sleeping.

5) PERSISTANCE Fail one day, start over the next, don't give up on your task
lists.

6) CARDIOVASCULAR HEALTH Finally, 30 minutes of strenuous cardio 3x week.

~~~
foxit
Best response so far right here. Added comments:

\- DIET: consume as little in the way of simple carbohydrate as possible.
Eliminate sugar/HFCS, refined flour; up your intake of whole natural foods,
healthy protein, healthy fats. Try taking Omega 3 supplements and see how much
better your brain works on that fuel (I take three per day).

\- Spot-on about meds.

\- Task lists: I'd add if you're overwhelmed, a common state for an ADHD
sufferer, "pick one thing, and do it."

\- Sleep schedule: I beat myself up for over a decade for my inability to
stick to a sleep schedule. Ultimately I'm better without one. I cannot
possibly adhere to a 24-hour schedule, so if you have this in common, simply
learn to live around it. I'm much better off for accepting it.

\- Cardio: For optimal physical health and wellness, cardio and weights are
needed. I do more like 1hr cardio 5x per week but do whatever you can.

\- Persistence in all this.

------
Mjux
More prevalent form is to fight dementia(ADHD in adolescents too) and best of
remembering - peoples names. Its doesn't have to be difficult with initials.
It inculcates an outspoken and interactive mind. A. know more Tv personality
and even personalities in your cultural community.

Meditation and breathing exercises bring a general sense of awareness. Meeting
peoples brings the same.

------
grstearns
Some current research suggests that ADHD (including the non-hyperactive form)
has a lot to do with working memory capacity. Variations on short-term memory
games like Simon appear to improve symptoms when used in a regulated way.

There is a Dr administered set called Cogmed that has some good data backing
it up. There are also products by Posit Science and Lumocity.

------
Todd
I recently heard that grape seed extract and vitamin C can be an effective
alternative to Ritalin. I haven't researched it yet, though.

------
joelmaat
Better diet, less garbage into the animals they farm to get food.

------
ssylee
Regular meditation?

------
captaincrunch
Ritalin

~~~
helveticaman
Ritalin taker here. The other day I was on vitamin R and noticed for a
twentieth of a second that someone started a vacuum cleaner while I was
focussing on something boring. Ten minutes later I was still going strong and
notice that so is the vacuum cleaner.

It's strong stuff.

